# Coloma to Claremont (looking for a nice route)



## eraSSerhead (Dec 30, 2004)

My favorite way to go on the moto is 49 to 41 then jump on highway 99 ect. Don't necessarily need to start from Coloma if there is a better road route starting near Sacramento but 49 does seem like it would be a nice scenic way to go (plus its gotta be near 1/3 of the way on one road). The further south I look is wear the serious question marks come :mad2: 

Appreciate any thoughts :thumbsup:


----------

